# Retro fitting a window in an Autotrail motorhome?



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

We have an Autotrail 2011 - Excel 640 motorhome which has no rear window. As the fixed bed is at the back we are finding it a bit claustrophobic without a rear window and are hoping to fit one.

We have been in touch with Autotrail and they have provided blueprints and conformation that to fit one would not compromise the integrity of the van so I want to get on and do this myself.

We would fit either a Seitz S4 hinged (900x450mm) window or a Miriad Polyvision 06.25.506 window but just need to confirm what is actually involved.

Cutting the hole should not present too many problems but I am hoping for some advice as to the insertion of a wooden frame within the 2 layers of the motorhome's walls.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Retro fitting a windoow in an Autotrail motorhome?*



richardsnow said:


> We have an Autotrail 2011 - Excel 640 motorhome which has no rear window. As the fixed bed is at the back we are finding it a bit claustrophobic without a rear window and are hoping to fit one.
> 
> We have been in touch with Autotrail and they have provided blueprints and conformation that to fit one would not compromise the integrity of the van so I want to get on and do this myself.
> 
> ...


It's a fairly simple job to do, when you buy a Sietz window it comes with full instructions.

Fitting involves making accurate measurement, (measure twice cut once) cut the hole, clamp the inner and out halves either side of the wall, using sikaflex none hardening sealant, or other if you have a preference, tighten up, not over tighten, job done.

You need a jig saw, a tape measure, a drill and a hole cutting bit, and a screwdriver, and masking tape.

Use plenty of masking tape to stop the swarf scratching the paint work, and to mark out on, cut from outside and if possible make up some sort of catcher for the tiny bits of the wall which are a sod to pick up, an old sheet is better than polythene sheeting, just tape it loosely to the inner wall like a big bag, once you've cut the hole use a vac to clean it all up before removing the sheet.

Kev


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Retro fitting a windoow in an Autotrail motorhome?*



richardsnow said:


> . . . I am hoping for some advice as to the insertion of a wooden frame within the 2 layers of the motorhome's walls.


Hi Richard

I just finished doing just that - and what a pain in the backside it was!! Worst part of the job. :evil:

"_Just scrape out some of the expanded foam and insert the bits of wood_." thinks I. Simple, eh . . . . No it wasn't. :roll: The scraping was unbelievably tedious. The foam is much harder and more dense than I expected, and it is very securely bonded to the inner and outer materials. You need to scrape it very clean if you are to do a good job, without removing too much and leaving voids so the insulation properties are lost . . . and that's easier said than done.

OK - that's the doom and gloom! :wink: It isn't difficult, but it is bloody tedious, so no real problem if you have a bit of patience and ingenuity. I found a piece of flat metal strip to make a scraper, and filed the end couple of inches to fit fairly closely between the inner and outer skins. Then I drilled and screwed it onto a wooden handle, on which I had cut shoulders so the tongue of the metal scraper would remove the foam to a uniform depth.

I would suggest that you dig out chunks of the foam with a screwdriver to begin with. Using the scraper alone will takes ages, and is awkward since the foam balls up and rolls under the scraper rather than coming out cleanly.

Having scraped a clean space for the frame, *don't be tempted to make one . . . a frame that is!* How are you going to get it in??? :roll:  Instead cut four bits of wood to suit and insert them separately, then hold them in place with a couple of screws from the inside, under where the window frame will cover. They are not going to move anyway, so no need for much fixing. (Beware of using glue, since some types "eat" the foam.)

That's the tedious bit done - the rest is easy. :wink:

Hope it helps.

Dave 

Edit - Typos - again! :roll:


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Your replies are great thanks and have given me the confidence to try it myself, My local motorhome repairers estimate about 5 hours and at almost £50 / hour + dreaded vat I have a real incentive!!! 

When I contacted Autotrail they tell me that our van is fitted with Miriad Polyvision 06.25 windows but they quoted a lot more than the cost of a Dometic Seitz window and don't come with a fly screen/night blind which I believe the Seitz one do. 

Any thoughts as to which one to go for please?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Magnums of Grimsby obtain much of their stock from AutoTrail which is only 5 miles away. The Magnum website is showing a range of S4 windows...

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/view_product.asp?productID=338&catID=25&subcatID=

Scroll to the bottom for a drop-down for sizes and prices.

This is a job I would happily take on, with the assistance of Zeb's extra instructions!! :roll: I would use ribbon sealant for the bedding in, trimming any surplus.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

richardsnow said:


> Your replies are great thanks and have given me the confidence to try it myself, My local motorhome repairers estimate about 5 hours and at almost £50 / hour + dreaded vat I have a real incentive!!!
> 
> When I contacted Autotrail they tell me that our van is fitted with Miriad Polyvision 06.25 windows but they quoted a lot more than the cost of a Dometic Seitz window and don't come with a fly screen/night blind which I believe the Seitz one do.
> 
> Any thoughts as to which one to go for please?


Seitz is the most common of all the windows ever fitted, they are well constructed and pretty fool proof, even I can't break them, Poly vision are just a cheaper option, but not as good IMO.

Kev.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

If you are fitting a rear window make sure it doesn't stop you from being able to sit up in bed propped by pillows. Our Carioca 694 had a rear window and we hated it - it was impossible to sit up in bed without putting your head through the blind!


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Addie said:


> If you are fitting a rear window make sure it doesn't stop you from being able to sit up in bed propped by pillows. Our Carioca 694 had a rear window and we hated it - it was impossible to sit up in bed without putting your head through the blind!


That is ok as the bed is transverse but thanks anyway


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

*All done!*

Just a note to say that I have fitted the Seitz window with no hassle thanks to the input in this forum.

I had to make up the usual timber supports between the outer and inner skin of the wall and hook out the polystyrene (which was not too difficult with a Stanley knife and a chisel)

Because the walls are 40mm thick I had to also make up a 4mm x 20mm filling strip in white pvcU all round and inside the frame where the 2 halves of the window abut. If you have a thinner wall then these are not actually required.

Really please with result, it has made a huge difference to the airiness of the van and only took about 3 hours to complete.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad it went OK. Did you take any pictures of how you did it?

Kev.


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Glad it went OK. Did you take any pictures of how you did it?
> 
> Kev.


Sorry, no I didn't I was too preoccupied with the measurements and following the instructiuons!!


----------

